# Anyone interested in an RP staring giant monsters? (Take 2)



## Baalf (Apr 24, 2018)

Okay, no singing monsters this time. That was a stupid idea on my part, and I feel like it scared people off. I'm going to use the same characters, they just won't sing.

General Things:
1: *I do NOT have Discord, Kik, or any other chat device, and I don't want an RP on those sites. I am willing to do an RP through the forum or PM because that is what I generally have the bandwidth for.*
2: There may be a bit of whimsy in this RP, but nothing too wacky this time.
3: Keep things tasteful. No sexual themes.


Name:
Species:
-Appearance:
How old are you:
How long have you been hunted:
Powers?: (Nothing too OP)
Bio:
Introduction?: (Optional)

Species: A three-headed firehound
Name: Smoter(Left Head), Snacks(Center Head), Snarfle(Right Head)
-Appearance: At over eight-feet high and ten-feet long, this three headed beast is bully and heavyset with muscular arms about twice as thick as a large metal keg. This dog only has dark brown fur along its spine, with the rest of the creature a charred red, with large talons the color of teeth that had not been brushed for weeks. It's tail is short, almost rat-like, and also has fur running down it. Snacks, the center head, is fairly thick with small but sharp looking teeth, large yellow eyes, small arked ears and four small, arking horns running behind its head. Smoter is the smallest, but grimmest head, having a slightly more charred tint to his head. His face was longer with two small saber teeth and pointy ears pointing behind him. His eyes are always slit, making him look menacing as can be. Snarfle looked slightly dumb-minded with floppy ears, walled eyes and jagged teeth, with a slightly longer face than Snacks, but shorter than Smoter.
How old are you: 12 years. Still quite young for his kind.
How long have you been hunted: 5 years.
Powers?: No surprises with him: they can chomp, slash with their paws and shoot fireballs. Snarfles likes to slobber on his prey, though, and that often disgusts hunters to the point that they can't focus on fighting him. He is, of course, weak to water based magic.
Bio: They say two heads are better than one, but three heads are hard to work with. Each of this creature's heads has a different personality. Snacks, for example, is playful and full of energy. Smoter, on the other hand, is cold and merciless. He cares little for Snack, and would rather devour every human he sees without question. Often times, Snacks has to keep him in check so he doesn't go bat-spit and try to ruin whole cities. Snacks is fine with killing hunters: but only hunters, and knows more attention drawn to them would make life harder for them. Snarfles, as his wily look would suggest, is dumb as a rock. He cackles and snorts a lot, and Smoter hates him. Snacks, on the other hand, enjoys his company, as Snarfles makes him laugh with his antics. Snarfles loves a good joke every know and then.
The three were raised as a pup early on, and had seen their father fight humans all the time. It wasn't until they were seven that they got to fight alongside their dad. ...But once they hit ten, their father was killed by hunters. Their mother had left them alone a day after, and the three now live alone where they defend the cave they live in, but deep down: Snacks misses his mother and wants to search for her.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 26, 2018)

(I'm going to make this a 1X1 if I get no one else in a few days.)


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

I go to _creepy ass F-list_ usually. Ever try that place? It's a sea of vile filth. It's so great.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I go to _creepy ass F-list_ usually. Ever try that place? It's a sea of vile filth. It's so great.



I won't count this as outright thread derailment.  But please make your posting intent more clear.  Just context-wise, it's hard to tell if this post was meant to be insulting to the thread's subject matter, or if you're just jokingly offering a suggestion about where to find RP partners.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 29, 2018)

Want to just start, Steelite?


----------



## Steelite (Apr 29, 2018)

Yup, go on ahead.


----------



## Baalf (May 2, 2018)

A three headed dog roamed the field, with the left and right heads chewing on a human each. The middle head seemed to be crying about something.
*"You're not still made about our parents, are you?"* the left head asked.
*"How can you ask that, Smoter!?"* the middle head asked. *"Our dad's dead, and our mom is missing! How can I not be sad!"*
*"You're weak, Snacks, move on,"* Smoter said.
*"WATCH THOSE TEETH, SMOTER!"* Snacks roared.
*"Are we having a fight, *Snarfle Snarfle?*"* The right head, Snarfle, asked.
*"YOU **SHUT **U**P**!**"* Smoter and Snacks roared.
*"I can't move on, whether you want me to or not,"* Snacks said. *"I just... don't know where to go from here."*


----------



## Steelite (May 2, 2018)

(... What ?)


----------



## Baalf (May 3, 2018)

(What is your character doing right now?)


----------



## Steelite (May 3, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (What is your character doing right now?)


(I dunno ? Whatever my char is doing right now would be totally irrelevant to that post, because I seriously don't know how to insert myself in. No offense, but... that post in and of itself alone is already pretty awkward. No introducing into the world of the rp, or chars, or the current scene, nothing ; just... all of a sudden, a three-headed dog arguing with each other ?)


----------



## Baalf (May 4, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (I dunno ? Whatever my char is doing right now would be totally irrelevant to that post, because I seriously don't know how to insert myself in. No offense, but... that post in and of itself alone is already pretty awkward. No introducing into the world of the rp, or chars, or the current scene, nothing ; just... all of a sudden, a three-headed dog arguing with each other ?)



(Well... how would you write it? Mind you, I am STILL recovering from a strain, so I don't really want to type a lot. Secondly, it's hard to incorporate my character into the same story as yours when you, yourself, don't give any info as to where he could possibly be. Normally, people have two wandering characters that come across each other by chance, and it feels like you're asking for a bit much. Maybe we should just come to an agreement, first. Where ARE our characters, and what could they be doing that would eventually lead themselves to the other character?)


----------



## Steelite (May 4, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Well... how would you (write it? Mind you, I am STILL recovering from a strain, so I don't really want to type a lot. Secondly, it's hard to incorporate my character into the same story as yours when you, yourself, don't give any info as to where he could possibly be. Normally, people have two wandering characters that come across each other by chance, and it feels like you're asking for a bit much. Maybe we should just come to an agreement, first. Where ARE our characters, and what could they be doing that would eventually lead themselves to the other character?)


(A'ight, a'ight, lemme try and work with this. Sorry, I was also having a stressful day yesterday and felt kind of annoyed at everything.)



BennyJackdaw said:


> A three headed dog roamed the field, with the left and right heads chewing on a human each. The middle head seemed to be crying about something.
> *"You're not still made about our parents, are you?"* the left head asked.
> *"How can you ask that, Smoter!?"* the middle head asked. *"Our dad's dead, and our mom is missing! How can I not be sad!"*
> *"You're weak, Snacks, move on,"* Smoter said.
> ...


Spark (my char's name) is at the edge of a forest, not far from the three-headed dog, minding his own meal when he hears the three heads arguing with each other. He's just about to turn around to see who it is, when Snack's roar startles him. Out of mere instinct, he lets out a scared squeak and quickly hides himself in the nearest bushes, then takes a peek at the dog.

"... Who are they ? What're they talking about ?"

He decides to keep an eye on the dog from the safe/hidden spot, not sure and not wanting to check if the dog is hostile or not.
Then he just realizes : the leftover of his meal is still nearby, which may attracts the dog by the smell.
If he leaves the bushes, the dog may see him... but if the dog gets closer, it may smell the food and find him as well.


----------



## Baalf (May 6, 2018)

Much to his dismay, the three headed dog neared the area.
*"Hmmm, do I see some carion for Snacks?" *Smoter asked.
*"I told you, I'm strict on my diet, I don't eat humans," *Snacks replied.
*"And yet, you won't stop blubbering about your parents!" *Smoter replied.
*"More killing leads to more conflict," *Snacks replied.
*"More killing leads to more conflict," *Snarfles mocked.
*"Wait... I smell something else," *Smoter said before he started to sniff the bush. The three headed dog was getting uncomfortably close to Spark, and they didn't know for certain he was there.


----------



## Steelite (May 6, 2018)

(Forgot to show you my new look.)






Spark feels pretty nervous at this point. If he has to fight the dog, then he just hopes his mere strength and endurance is enough to knock the thing out long enough so he can escape. He doesn't wanna have to kill anything just for his safety, if he can help it.
He then comes up with an idea, and slowly curls up on the ground, pretending to be sleeping. Hopefully the dog won't disturb him.


----------



## Baalf (May 7, 2018)

(WOW! *Starts salivating rainbows*)

*"Smoter, it's not important,"* Snacks said. *"It's probably just a rabbit."*
*"Then Mr. "I won't eat humans" might want to consider that as a catering option," *Smoter replied.
*"Yeah, bahn apeh-titteh! *Snarfle Snarfle*"* Snarfle replied.
*"Uhhh, what?" *Smoter replied.
*"I think he meant "Bon Apetite," *Snacks replied.
*"Yeah! *Cough* What he said," *Snarfle replied. Snarfle started to cough more until his mouth got wet. *"Hehe, dog slobber."*
*"Just look in the bush so you can shut up Tweedle "Dumb," *Smoter replied.

With that, Snacks stuck his nose in the bushes, and that was when he saw...

*"Ehhh? What is it?" *Snacks asked.
*"It's a..." *Smoter started.
*"A "Sna-Bull-Roo!" *Snarfles replied.
*"Don't be nonsensical, it's not called that!"* Smoter shouted.
*"I... was just guessing," *he replied. *"Snarfles is scared."*
*"Well... do you taste good?" *Snacks asked. *"I don't know about snakes, but bull is quite tasty, and I hear kangaroo is considered a delicacy too."*


----------



## Steelite (May 7, 2018)

Spark actually does fall asleep by the time the dog gets in the bushes, probably because he's too sleepy himself.
However, he immediately comes back to his sense when he hears the three heads. The moment he opens his eyes and look up, so does his snake tail, and both get startled by the dog's presence. Spark lets out a loud squeak, then threatens the dog :

- Back off, boi ! Ya wanna eat me, ya gonna have to get a taste of my kick up yo *snoot* first !

His snake tail follows it up with a warning hiss and bares its fangs, dripping venom off it and into the ground.
The venom is silver-white in color... and when falling on the grass on the ground, it corrodes the grass away like some sort of acid.


----------



## Baalf (May 9, 2018)

*"Watch it! Kangaroos have powerful kicks!"* Snarfles mentioned.
*"I don't think he can use that tail for leverage," *Snacks mentioned.
*"Well? Are you going to try and eat it?" *Smoter asked.
*"No, not until I get some info,"* Snacks said. *"Do you talk? Are you intelligent? What is your name?"*

(Do you think they should understand each other?)


----------



## Steelite (May 9, 2018)

(Unable to understand each other might be interesting. Let's go with that !)

Unfortunately : Spark's warning only comes out as angry and aggressive squeaks to the dog, and the dog's question sounds like nothing more than growling and snarling to Spark.
However, the dog's "tone of voice" in the question doesn't sound hostile, so maybe the dog isn't actually going to hurt him... maybe.
Spark is still in his defensive stance, but he's less "on the edge" now, and slightly tilts his head to a side, letting out a curious squeak as if to ask what the dog just said.


----------



## Baalf (May 10, 2018)

*"What are you waiting for, just eat him!" *Smoter cried.
*"I can't. He seems kind of helpless," *Snacks replied. *"Plus he... doesn't look tasty."*
*"You're weak, Snacks!" *Smoter yelled.
*"Yeah, weak!"* Snarfles shouted.
*"Don't let these two scare you, little guy," *Snacks replied. *"Go on, I don't eat innocent creatures."*
*"EVERYTHING is innocent to you, goody-two-shoes!" *Smoter shouted. *"You will STARVE thinking that way!"*
*"Oh... maybe you're right," *Snacks replied. *"Alright, then..."*

Snacks weakly approached Spark and bared his fangs. He was haf-hearted trying to attack him with conflict in his head.


----------



## Steelite (May 10, 2018)

Spark sees Snack baring his teeth, and realizes he's in trouble. He lowers himself down and raises his snake tail up, both letting out an aggressive hiss, with their fangs all bared and dripping that corrosive venom.
He doesn't want to fight back, but he might have to, to defend himself.


----------



## Baalf (May 12, 2018)

Snacks pulled away and whimpered. He was clearly intimidated by the venom and the heads.
*"He looks too strong," *Snacks whined.
*"ARGH! I hate having you as the center head!" *Smoter roared.
It appeared the tables were turning, and now the three-headed dog was cowering.


----------



## Steelite (May 13, 2018)

Spark sees the dog backing off and also drops his aggressive/defensive stance, as he begins to step back and keeps the distance.
Then, out of their sight, a loud gunshot catches Spark off-guard, and a bullet pierces through his snake tail, causing both him and it to yelp in pain, before he gets down and tries to hold the blood.
Before the dog's eyes : the blood has the same color, silver white... and is literally corroding the grass on the ground like the venom, too. However, the blood has no effect on Spark's body at all.
Judging by the direction of the gunshot noise, it seems that the hunter(s) is/are from the forest.
Spark tries to hold off the injury while painfully barking/squeaking at the three-headed dog, as if trying to desperately ask for help.


----------



## Baalf (May 16, 2018)

*"GAH! There's a hunter nearby!?"* Smoter asked

Another shot came out, this time towards the three-headed dog, hitting it right in the bicep.

*"WAH! Snarfles is hurt!"* he cried.
*"YES, WE'RE ALL HURT! I HATE HUNTERS!"* Smoter roared. *"GET CHARBROILED, HUNTER!"*
Smoter starts coughing out fireballs towards the location he thought the hunter was coming from. To bad for them, they could not see the Hunter.
*"GRAG! Do EITHER of you idiots see him!?"* Smoter cried.
*"No, I see nothing!"* Snacks replied.


----------



## Steelite (May 19, 2018)

(Sorry for not replying, I had finals this week.)

Spark tries to endure the pain from his tail, and gets up. He looks at where the hunter might be, and assumes his stance like before, lowering himself down and raising his tail up.
As he fully charges up, he anf his snake tail both let out a loud roar/shriek of pure ultrasound/infrasound towards the forest, the size and force of the blast violently shakes the trees and blows the leaves away.
The hunter is revealed, but Spark is exhausted from the roar and collapses on the ground afterwards, unable to do it again for now. He weakly points at where the hunter is, while looking at the dog, as of telling him to take the hunter down.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 19, 2018)

hmm... mind if i join?

Name: Boruta
Species: any (important)
Apperance: things that never change: Horns under fur hat, bushy mustache, and tail with arrow concealed under the long coat
How old are you: 55 (by looks)
How long have you been hunted: only few even know about my existance!
Powers?: Granting wishes (don't worry he won't be op)
Bio: A man that you will meet on the crossroads, always helpful and nice to you with a beautiful voice and a look in the eyes of an angel. He will grant all your wishes and will make you the happiest person in the world but one day he will come back to take his debt back. Be careful what you wish for

Introduction: Boruta was calmly watching everything sitting on the old oak tree on the crossroads nearby. just juggling his pocketknife which he used to peel an apple while whisteling old folk songs. Waiting for someone to notice him over this situation.


----------



## Steelite (May 19, 2018)

(I think you have to be some sort of feral monster in this RP, not... "a man". We're talking about feral, wild monsters trying to survive from hunters, not some wish-granting fairy tales.)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 19, 2018)

i get it. hmm... thats a shame as i don't really have ideas then. i will step away and sorry for interruption. Btw that fairy tail is a legend about a devil


----------



## Baalf (May 19, 2018)

(I... suppose I can allow it. I'd prefer something less human, but I suppose if you have nothing else.)


----------



## Baalf (May 19, 2018)

*"Aha!"* Smoter shouted. *"Now you are barbacue, human!"*
Smoter then blasted our a huge ball of fire toward the hunter, hoping for him to catch a blaze."


----------



## Steelite (May 19, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> *"Aha!"* Smoter shouted. *"Now you are barbacue, human!"*
> Smoter then blasted our a huge ball of fire toward the hunter, hoping for him to catch a blaze."


The hunter is still dazed by the large roar/shriek earlier ; when he regains consciousness, the fireball is already right in front of him. Before he could react, the mere impact sends him flying to a tree nearby, and the fire makes quick work of him.
Spark feels a bit relief, now that the threat is dealt with. He seems to have forgotten that the dog is still there... or he probably doesn't view him as a threat anymore.


----------



## Baalf (May 22, 2018)

*"We seem to have a common enemy,"* Snacks said. *"I don't think I can eat him."*
*"I am sick and tired of you being a goody two-shoes!"* Smoter shouted.
Suddenly, Snacks started to walk over to Sparks. Snacks had his tongue sticking out.
*"Now, was that so hard?"* Smoter asked.
*"Yeah! Too hard!? Snarfle, Snarfle?"* he asked.
As Snacks got close, he started to lick Sparks. He had a happy smile on his face.
*"Yeah, give him a good lick,"* Smoter said. *"Let him know you won't back down."*
Suddenly, Snacks went away from Sparks. He was heading toward a large stick.
*"Wait, where are you going?"* Smoter asked.
*"It feels good to have a full tummy, Snacks,"* Snarfles taunted.
Finally, he picked up the stick and dropped it right in front of Sparks. He then gave a loud, happy arf.


----------



## Steelite (May 22, 2018)

Spark doesn't mind being licked, as his tail slowly sways near the ground. Despite having no idea what the dog's three heads are "saying" (he only hears growls, barks and whatnot, in different "tones"), he feels a bit safe towards the dog, mainly Snacks' friendly expression.
He doesn't understand what it means when Snack drops the sticks in front of him, but the happy bark makes he think that the dog is friendly and not a hostile monster.
He also lets out a squeak and sticks his tongue out, as he gets up on his feet and looks at the dog's gunshot injury. He then proceeds to gently lick it, as if he thinks at least it helps easing the pain, somehow.


----------



## Baalf (May 23, 2018)

*"BLEGH! Get off of me, you stupid monster!"* Smoter yelled, pulling away from Sparks. *"Fine, if you're not going to eat him, then we're going!"
*
(Hmm, not sure what to do next. Does Sparks have parents?)


----------



## Steelite (May 23, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> *"BLEGH! Get off of me, you stupid monster!"* Smoter yelled, pulling away from Sparks. *"Fine, if you're not going to eat him, then we're going!"
> *
> (Hmm, not sure what to do next. Does Sparks have parents?)


(Nah, Spark doesn't. Maybe Snack trying to reason with the other two heads that having Spark along would mean an easier time against the hunters ?)

Spark also pulls himself back with a startled squeak when Smoter has such attitude. He looks at Smoter, confused and a bit frustrated, at the dog's attitude, when he was only trying to help him.


----------



## Baalf (May 26, 2018)

But Snask's paws did not move. Paws seemed... very unsure of himself.
*"You know... Hunters killed our dads,"* Snacks said. *"They MAY have killed out moms by now for all we know. It looks like the "Snabullroo" has been troubled by hunters, too. Maybe, not only should I not eat him, but maybe we should, I dunno, team up?"
"But..."* Smoter started. Surprisingly, he drew a blank. *"Hmmm, the only thing I have against this might be the fact you could be right."*
No matter how hard he tried, Smoter could not think of a reason to say no. So, all he could do... was go up to Sparks and lick him as Snacks did. Surprisingly, Snarfles did the same. He had nothing to refute either.


----------



## Steelite (May 26, 2018)

(Funny that the dogs know my name when we haven't even told each other what our names are, heh.)

Spark remains still when being licked by Smoter and Snarfle, and sticks out his tongue. His snake tail slowly sways behind him while looking at them both. He lets out a low-pitched squeak, wanting to as the dogs where to go now.


----------



## Baalf (May 28, 2018)

(Woops, my bad.)

At that moment, they heard three angry howls coming in the distance. Snacks quickly turned his body away from Sparks and rushed in the direction of the howls. He then saw another three-headed dog, and she was being attacked by hunters.
*"It's not our mom, but I think I know her,"* Snacks said. *"Do you think the Snabullroo can help us fight off the hunters?"
"He better!"* Smoter shouted. *"Hey! Monster! Think you can help us?"
"...He can't understand us, Smoter,"* Snacks reminded.
*"Yeah! Can't understand us, Snarfle Snarfle,"* he replied.

(Is it alright if this character can talk to Sparks? It might make the scene a bit easier.)


----------



## Steelite (May 28, 2018)

(Hmmm... on 2nd thought, I'd say, from now let's just make it that monsters and humans can't understand one another, but monsters can understand each other.)

Spark is startled by the howls of the dog being attacked, and looks at her direction.

- Yes, I can help you, but no, I'm not a "snabullroo" ! Goodness me, who the heck came up with that term !?

He looks at the fight from a distance. Seems that there're about 5 hunters, and they're certainly better-armed than the previous one. From the looks of it, there seem to be a cannon, a rifle, a hammer, an axe, and a great-sword. All pretty big, for humans... and certainly gonna pack a punch.
The cannon and the rifle are shooting the dog from afar, while the other 3 hold her back in melee.

- ... Alright, you try to take the cannon and the gun down with your fire-balls. I'm going up close and deal with the others.


----------



## Baalf (May 31, 2018)

(Yeah, it might just get complicated down the road if they can't speak to each other.)

*"Huh? It can talk?"* Snarfles asked.
*"I told you that wasn't what it was called, Snarfles!"* Smoter yelled.
*"Guys, we can argue later, we have to fend the hunters off!"* Snacks yelled.

Snacks planted its paws firmly into the ground. Smoter aimed at the rifleman, Snarfles aimed at the cannoneer. As they fired, their firebolts traveled far and smashed right into the projectile users, knocking them over and setting them ablaze. Meanwhile the melee users were caught off guard, and started to look around for Snacks and his other heads.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 31, 2018)

So are we going to stare at giant monsters like the title suggests?


----------



## Steelite (May 31, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> So are we going to stare at giant monsters like the title suggests?


----------



## Steelite (Jun 1, 2018)

- I'm not "it" either, dammit ! Freakin' dog... !

The fire-balls, as well as Spark's retort back at the hound (only sounds like loud squeaks to the human hunters), make the hunters notice them. However, only the swordsman switches target and comes at the chimera with his large sword readied, while the other two still try to keep the other dog busy.
Once within a good range, but still outside the swordsman's reach, Spark stops in his track and immediately gets to his stance, lowering himself down. Blood-red aura begins to surround his claws ; his iris shifts from silver-white to amber-yellow.
He then leaps towards the swordsman, claws flying. As soon as he takes off, a large silhouette of him follows right after, leaving the blood-red trail behind.






As he swipes his claws forward, the silhouette follows his action, creating a heavy attack that shatters the very air in front of him into pieces, almost like glasses (the pieces also appear blood-red upon the impact, but they disappear when falling onto the ground). The claw swipe strikes through the swordman's armor and breaks it apart, also sending him flying backward and at the other hunters, resulting in all three of them knocked down.


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

*simply stabs the ""giant monsters""*


----------



## Steelite (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> *simply stabs the ""giant monsters""*


(Might need a less-awkward way to enter the RP, buddy.)


----------



## theawakening (Jun 1, 2018)

Steelite said:


> (Might need a less-awkward way to enter the RP, buddy.)


[I know, I am an idiot. I just like to make things fun, but they just simply fail in another way.]


----------



## Baalf (Jun 4, 2018)

(Plus, remember, YOU are playing as the giant monsters, not the hunters. You need a bio, as well.)

*"What is going on?" *the left head of the other Cerberus asked.
*"You, "Snabullroo," what ARE you?" *the center head asked. *"You seem powerful, are you on our side?"*
*"There's another Tri-Hound up on the hill!" *the left head shouted.

*"Oh boy, even if he doesn't like it, apparently "Snabullroo" is what people are calling him," *Snacks replied. Snacks eventually rushed down to the action to join Sparks in the fight.


----------



## Steelite (Jun 4, 2018)

Spark lets out a sigh and looks at the female hound :

- I'm a chimera, not... whatever on earth you two just said ! And, I guess I can be on your side, if you don't try to eat me here.

He looks back at Snack :

- I have a freaking snake for my tail ! Goodness me, y'all never seen a chimera before ?

The snake seems to silently judge both hounds with a not-amused frown.


----------

